# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Summit, off-road autonomy platform, Stratom, Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Stratom, Inc.

stratom.com/summit-off-road-autonomy-platform

----------


## Airicist2

Stratom Summit autonomous vehicle software

Jun 10, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Stratom launches Summit Off-Road Autonomy Platform"

by Mike Oitzman
April 25, 2022

----------

